

Kindle Format 8, Now With HTML5 and CSS3 Support - pooriaazimi
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000729511

======
pooriaazimi
And here's the list of supported HTML tags and CSS elements:
<http://tinyurl.com/KindleFormat8> (Amazon's urls are very long and ugly, so I
used url shortener).

